# HILFE -> DELKIM RX Receiver löschen!



## Sportfischer-1985 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Forum-Gemeinde!

Ich verzweifel leider gleich!

Heute sind endlich die neuen Delkim TXI Plus gekommen.
Nach dem ich sie auf den Empfänger programmiert habe,
musste ich feststellen, dass ich leider einen TXI auf die falsche Farbe am Empfänger programmiert habe.
Also beschloss ich den Empfänger (Receiver) zu löschen und dann neu zu programmieren!
Aber jetzt kommt´s:#t 
Seit 2 Stunden versuch ich die Programmierung zu löschen,
ohne Erfolg!#q
Ja ich habe die Anleitung und ja ich habe sie auch mehrmals durch gelesen!|supergri

ABER WAS MACH ICH FALSCH? |kopfkrat
GEHT EINFACH NICHT!!#c

Bitte um H-I-L-F-E!!!!#h

DANKE!!!


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE -> DELKIM RX Receiver löschen!*

Moin

Bei youtube gibt es etliche Videos zt.mit anleitung.

Hier zb.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izx-t2JzdLc

hoffe du verstehst englisch,vieleicht hilft dir das.

Habe nur welche ohne funk,kann leider nicht mehr dazu sagen.


lg#h


----------



## rainerle (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE -> DELKIM RX Receiver löschen!*

Dere,

1. Receiver ausschalten
2. Prg.Knopf gedrückt halten und Receiver einschalten (halt das Teil aber gedrückt bis er piepst und alle Lichtlein leuchten - dann los lassen)
3. Jetzt wieder den Prgr.Knopf drücken und halten bis alle Lichtlein blinken (jetzt sollte alles auf 'Werk' zurückgestellt sein).
4. Das ganze am besten unter dem Weihnachtsbaum machen - gibt eine schöne Stimmungslage zu Hause.


----------



## Sportfischer-1985 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE -> DELKIM RX Receiver löschen!*

Leute vielen Dank!
Es hat gestern Abend nun endlich geklappt 

Das Video hat mir dabei auch noch geholfen,
in Kombination mit der Anleitung von Rainer!!

DANKE!! 

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!!


----------



## rainerle (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: HILFE -> DELKIM RX Receiver löschen!*

Gern Geschehen und auch ein Frohes Fest!#6


----------

